

On the Imminence and Danger of AI - api
http://adamierymenko.com/on-the-imminence-and-danger-of-ai/

======
api
I'm the author. IMHO that post is not _fully_ baked, but I figured I'd share
it anyway. I think the best part is actually the argument against "exploding"
AI and runaway self-improvement. If I had the time I'd give that a more
thorough treatment with better references to relevant work and theorems.

